# Hello- New set designer



## Vanessa (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi! 

Don't ask me how, but somehow, after _one show_ as a crew member, I've become the set designer for our school musicals. (what can I say- our tech crew is tiny!) Granted, the other guy didn't do so well, but I've got no real experience, besides our fall production of HONK! 

Regardless, I really enjoy it, and this site seems to have a wealth of information. I look foreward to reading all your helpful advice.


----------



## wemeck (Mar 23, 2004)

Vanessa, Welcome aboard! I hope you find the forums and people here as great a resource as I do. Enjoy your stay and hope to see you in the forums.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Vanessa, 

As the webmaster, I would just like to welcome you aboard to our online community! 

Hope to see you around the forums!

-dvsDave


----------

